# deer burger



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

as you all know, a friendly car gave me a fresh road kill that me and a fishing buddy skinned, gutted and put in the fridge on the 27th (i think). can't get any fresher than loose limbs and blood coming out of the mouth.
time to make burger on friday (21 days) but i'm looking for beef fat. my first thought was to buy a whole brisket from wallworld, trim the fat, and sell the brisket to a friend who barbques for dollars on the weekend. found some today at a local grocer (selma outlet).$1.50/lb. with a lot of meat in between the fat. i get pork trimmings for $.59/lb to make summer sausage links. why the price jump on excess fat you ask? because the butcher said he uses it in hamburger. oh. mystery solveeed. i'll post some pics this week to show how it's coming along. my question is....and i want your honest opinion (lol), what ratio would you use to make burger since this beef fat is kinda lean?
jack


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Never tried beef fat. We always used pork. Curious how it turns out.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I prefer it with pork fat, about 10% or so.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

if you let deer meat age and then grind it up with beef fat, it's hard to tell the difference in deer burger and hamburger in the grocery store. got to get all the deer fat, though, cause that has a nasty taste.
jack


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i've used brisket and i've used wild pig. both 50/50. no fat added except what's on the meat. i like the deer/pig better. i do about 80% of my hunting meat like this. we use the ground meat for everything from burgers, meat loaf, chili and spaghetti sauce. i make pan sausage out of it when i need it. just mix up the spices and add to a lb of the ground meat. i guess it would be a little better with more fat, but it would cost more also. i'm happy with it like it is. local grocery store used to give me the pork trimmins free, now they want $1.00 a lb.


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

Most of what Dad and I used to make was 90/10. But that was pure fat / tallow. Dad liked it to have just enough fat to fry up without adding any oil or butter (fat). Most of it was used in bulk dishes like chili, spaghetti meat sauce, lasagna, etc.
My buddy, his son and I do it now. We add more fat for burgers. Usually around 80/20, maybe a little more. If the fat is lean like you say, I'd probably go around 70/30 for grilled burgers.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

We use pure beef fat (tallow) mixed at 90/10. I NEVER use pork fat for burger as you are forced to then cook it to 165° internal. Who the hell wants a hockey puck for a burger?? I certainly use pork fat for sausage and other products that are usually cooked to that temp.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought beef fat from the Butcher Shoppe in Pcola... 99 cents a lb. I mix mine about 75/25. I used pork ends one time and I liked it but the ole lady said it was too smoky tasting....


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I’ll do 25/75 or 30/70.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I get my deer ground with no fat added (I make a bunch of jerky) .... but when I ground my own I'd just get the cheapest bulk hamburger at walmart and add 30% to the deer grind. That burger is fatty and it worked out pretty well.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

huntnflorida said:


> We use pure beef fat (tallow) mixed at 90/10. I NEVER use pork fat for burger as you are forced to then cook it to 165° internal. Who the hell wants a hockey puck for a burger?? I certainly use pork fat for sausage and other products that are usually cooked to that temp.


165 is old time pork temp. most sausage stuffers now use 145. i never get pork over 140. my wife swears its too raw, but that's just the way i like it.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

I used to add pork shoulder or bacon ends. I don't bother any more. Just add EVOO when I cook it up.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

145 for domestic pork, 165 for wild pork, 165 is to kill trichinosis and brucellosis which has been eliminated in domestic stocks.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

specktackler57 said:


> Never tried beef fat. We always used pork. Curious how it turns out.


You are making sausage patties then.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Ground chuck is 80/20. 70/30 will give you deer burger that will melt in your mouth.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought some from Winn Dixie on Dallas last year jack. I think it was less than a dollar a pound and came on a styro covered in cellophane wrap. I remember taking it home and marie asking if I was going to grill it. LOL.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks, mark. i'll check it out today.
jack


----------



## D_Peeples93 (Dec 19, 2020)

jack2 said:


> thanks, mark. i'll check it out today.
> jack


Hows that deer of yours coming


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

pics soon. stay tuned.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks to you guys OPINIONS, i think imma try some 80/20 because of the amount of lean on that fat.
jack


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

80/20 is the way to go IMO. Did you find the suet at WD?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

no, i got about 10lbs at food outlet. that outta get me started.
jack


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's a really good casserole recipe that will get even my kids to eat venison.

Cheesy Ground Venison and Rice Casserole
Servings: 6 
Prep Time: 10 mins Cook Time: 50 mins Total Time: 1 hr
Ground Venison and Rice Casserole is easy, cheesy, and a great use of ground venison or other ground meat. Cream of mushroom soup, shredded cheese, and other staple ingredients come together for the creamiest casserole ever. 
Ingredients
1 lb. ground venison or other meat (lean is best)
1 Tablespoon Montreal Steak Seasoning 
Salt/Pepper
3/4 cup onions, diced
1 Tablespoon garlic, minced
1 Tablespoon olive oil
1 cup beef or chicken broth
1 box Uncle Bens Long Grain and Wild Rice (Original Recipe with the 23 spice pack, NOT the instant stuff)
8 oz. sliced mushrooms, washed
10.5 oz. cream of mushroom soup
1/2 cup milk, any kind
2 cups cheddar cheese, separated
Instructions

Cook Uncle Ben’s rice per instructions (about 25 minute cook time) best in a large skillet – cast iron preferred.


Preheat oven to 350 degrees.


Brown the ground venison in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Mix in Montreal Steak Seasoning as the venison cooks.


Drain if necessary (if using no-fat venison do not drain) and set the ground venison aside in a separate dish/bowl. Cover with foil.


Add a splash of Olive Oil to the skillet. Add the diced onions and mushrooms, and cook for 5 minutes, until softened.


Add the minced garlic and cook for 1 more minute.


Add the broth, olive oil, and Cream of Mushroom Soup. Stir to combine. Leave in Skillet.


When rice is cooked, it to the ground venison and HALF of the cheese. Stir to combine.


Add the ground venison, rice and cheese mix back into the skillet. Combine well over low heat.


Transfer all ingredients from skillet to a lightly greased 9 x 13 casserole dish. Top with remaining cheese.


Cover and bake for 20 minutes. Serve!
Notes

If you prefer to use different rice, refer to package instructions for cooking time and amount of liquid as it requires more of both. You want to end up with 2 cups cooked rice. BUT you lose the seasoning from the Uncle Ben’s packet.


You can add ½ cup milk and/or ½ cup sour cream to step 7 for a creamier casserole


To make this ahead of time, assemble the casserole, cover, and store in the fridge for up to 2 days. Let it sit out for 30 minutes prior to baking. Bake at 350 degrees for 25-30 minutes, until center is hot and cheese is melted.


OR cover un-baked casserole with foil and freeze it whole. Pull from freezer and thaw, then bake as indicated above.


Instead of mushrooms, you may choose to use frozen peas, carrots, and/or corn.


Leftovers freeze very well!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that really sounds good, phillip. i'm gonna try that tonight. maybe this afternoon.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

first ten lbs. of 80/20. 1/2 cp. meat rendered only 1 tsp. fat. cooked up nice.
tastes like store-bought.
jack


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ready for the freezer. aged 22 days. 80/20 deer to beef fat.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

these pics are from 2015 but the recipe still works great. i made some the other night and had to dig up pics to make sure i was using the same ingredients.
best vegetable soup in the south.























































brown the deer burger and set aside
combine fresh veggies (carrots, onion, celery, garlic) and saute in fat from burger.
combine all canned veggies and set aside. (peas, corn, string beans, potato)
combine burger/canned tomato and cook for about 30 mins. to cook the tomato
Add all cooked ingredients in a large pot and simmer for about an hour. 
i use only salt, pepper, and basil
jack


----------

